# Amf Junior



## needcoffee (May 17, 2016)

Picked this up over the weekend.It's pretty cool. I couldn't find any pics of this style Junior with the steering wheel and a sissy bar. The seat, sissy bar and steering wheel are all adjustable.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 17, 2016)

AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.  that's cute.


----------

